# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  سوال واجب در مورد تغییر رشته برای کنکور

## djalireza_mixer

سلام  :Y (554): 
من اینجا تازه واردم و سال دیگه هم کنکورمه
دو تا سوال مهم دارم اگه میشه حتما جوابشو بدید ناجور گیرم
1-من بخوام تجربی کنکور بدم در حالیکه ریاضی میخونم باید تغییر رشته بدم؟
2-مثلا برای جراح شدن چه رشته ای رو باید خوند؟

----------


## design46

> سلام 
> من اینجا تازه واردم و سال دیگه هم کنکورمه
> دو تا سوال مهم دارم اگه میشه حتما جوابشو بدید ناجور گیرم
> 1-من بخوام تجربی کنکور بدم در حالیکه ریاضی میخونم باید تغییر رشته بدم؟
> 2-مثلا برای جراح شدن چه رشته ای رو باید خوند؟


نه نیازی به تغییر رشته نداری
برای جراح شدن هم باید قصاب بشی :Y (716):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام 
> من اینجا تازه واردم و سال دیگه هم کنکورمه
> دو تا سوال مهم دارم اگه میشه حتما جوابشو بدید ناجور گیرم
> 1-من بخوام تجربی کنکور بدم در حالیکه ریاضی میخونم باید تغییر رشته بدم؟
> 2-مثلا برای جراح شدن چه رشته ای رو باید خوند؟


با هر دیپلمی میتونی کنکور تجربی بدی ولی تغییر رشته بدی بهتره بالاخره باید یه چیزی از زیست بفهمی دیگه
پزشکی عمومی تو میگیری بعد تخصص میگیری دیگه
میتونی مستقیم هم بری قصابی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## MAHSA

نه نیلز به تغییر رشته نداری منم ریاضیم میخام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم

----------


## MAHSA

کتابای کنکور کفایت میکنه ها البت منم ریاضی بودم دارم میخونم تجربی شرکت کنم

----------


## design46

> نه نیلز به تغییر رشته نداری منم ریاضیم میخام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم


پس شما که نوشتی کاردانی برقی

----------


## MAHSA

برق کاردانی تموم کردم بی خیال کارشناسی شدم

----------


## design46

> برق کاردانی تموم کردم بی خیال کارشناسی شدم


فنی حرفه ای بودی ؟

----------


## djalireza_mixer

منابعش چیه؟چیا باید بخونم؟

----------


## MAHSA

خیلی سبز درسنامه هاش خوبه-تانک تخته سیاه-جمع بندی مهروماه-البت من یه جزوه دارم خیلی خوبه

----------


## djalireza_mixer

منظورم اینه که باید درس های سال اولم هم بخونم؟مثلا شیمی 1 یا زیست 1؟کلا کدوم کتابا؟مثلا آمار چی؟

----------


## MAHSA

فیزیک1 رو باید بخونی-امار من مهروماه میخونم خوبه

----------


## MAHSA

امار واسه تجربی 2 تا سوال میاد

----------


## djalireza_mixer

ممنون میشه کل کتاب های دبیرستانی که باید بخونم رو بگید بهم
خیلی واجبه هیچ جا پیدا نکردم

----------


## MAHSA

فیزیک1-چون ریاضی بودی کتابای دوم مشترکه با تجربی فقط زیست رو باید بخونی-سوم رو ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی وزیست و عمومیاو زمین هم که اگه رتبه واست مهمه و دارو میخای باید بزنی-پیش هم ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی زیست و رمین و عمومیا-اینایی که گفتم کتابای تجربی منظورمه ها

----------


## djalireza_mixer

> فیزیک1-چون ریاضی بودی کتابای دوم مشترکه با تجربی فقط زیست رو باید بخونی-سوم رو ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی وزیست و عمومیاو زمین هم که اگه رتبه واست مهمه و دارو میخای باید بزنی-پیش هم ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی زیست و رمین و عمومیا-اینایی که گفتم کتابای تجربی منظورمه ها


خداروشکر یعنی حسابان رو نخونم؟ :Y (716):

----------


## MAHSA

نه نمیخاد بخونی یه کتاب جامع مهروماه ریاضی واسه تجربی بگیر از رو همون بخون

----------


## djalireza_mixer

> نه نمیخاد بخونی یه کتاب جامع مهروماه ریاضی واسه تجربی بگیر از رو همون بخون


داداش دمه شما گرم خیلی کمک کردی  :Y (576):

----------


## MAHSA

ارادتمندیم ابجی سوالی داشتی درخدمتم

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

میتونی کنکور تجربی بدی و اگر رتبه خوب بیاریقبول بشی و بری پزشکی
برای جراح شدن هم باید حداقل تخصصت رو بگیری بعد ....

----------


## setare76

سلام
بچه ها دوستم  فارغ التحصیل تجربیه بعد میخاد کنکور ریاضی بده 
تاثیر معدل براش چجوریه؟
ممنون

----------

